# Enter your planted tank and fish! San Diego, nov 6-7 free



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

PLEASE PARTICIPATE IN THE NOVEMBER FISH SHOW!! WE NEED YOUR HELP! This weekend, Nov 6th and 7th. Enter a fish, win a prize!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi everyone,
This coming weekend, November 6th and 7th, is our Annual Tropical Fish Show in Balboa Park (room 101 of the Casa del Prado, which is right next to the Reuben H. Fleet Center and the big fish pond). We need EVERYONE to participate and bring something, anything to the show. It can be as simple as a fish bowl with guppies or a betta, or as wild and crazy as a tank or two (or three)! with fish, plants, decorations, whatever! Our fish show is our yearly event where we go all out to introduce the public to our wonderful tropical fish club and we dearly need everyone's participation to make this a super event!

Participation is FREE and you might even win a trophy, plaque or ribbon! There is no entry fee, you can bring as much as you want, and there will be plenty of members running around on set up days to help you through your first time. The club also provides the air pumps, electricity and heating, you just bring your tanks (or guppy bowls, betta bowls, goldfish,etc)

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE bring something to the show! Got a snail? Bring it! Crab? Bring that too! There are categories for everything you can think of, from invertebrates like snails, crabs, shrimps, clams, etc., to aquatic plants. Saltwater fish and goldfish too. If it is living or swimming in your fish tank or bowl, it can come to the show. It WANTS to come to the show, big grin!

The show is going to be in room 101 of the Casa del Prado (super easy to find) , and it runs on Saturday, November 6th and Sunday November 7th. You can come to this room with your entries anytime after 5:00 PM on Thursday, November 4th, and Friday November 5th. Bring your fish in bowls (can be as simple as a bare bowl with the fish, or elaborate with gravel, plants, whatever)! Tank entries need to bring the tank, a hood and light, and a filter (We provide the electricity and the air pumps). Heaters are not needed, the room is heated for the fish. You can bring as many tanks and bowls as you can find to bring. The more the merrier, we want the show to have a ton of stuff! If you bring a tank, please have a background on the back. That way all the electric's behind the tank won't be seen 

Sunday afternoon after 4 PM is tear down, and you can come in and take your winners (and losers, big grin) home. Again, the show is free to enter, and your participation would be so very much appreciated! It is also tons of fun. Once you do it, you will want to do it every year!

For more information or questions about the show, please contact your hard working club officials at the following numbers. We are here to help you! See you at the show!!!!! You do not have to be a member to enter your guppies and fish. Come on down!!

More info:
[email protected]

www.sandiegotropicalfish.com

619-281-3474

Email me for a map too!!


----------

